# Barnegat Bay 5/9-10



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Had a great weekend! Mom's day brought me a weakie away from a grand slam, I just couldn't get a jig through the droves of 1-2lb bluefish that are swarming the bay. Took a nice 20" fluke, and released a 24" bass before going home to Mom. 
All hell broke loose on Monday. Moved around a bunch due to the snot in the water, the crowd around the IBSP sod banks, and the thousands of bluefish in Oyster Creek channel and up at Tices shoal. Finally ended up at the rockpile at the end of the North jetty, absolutely alone. Only one rec boat passed in the two hours I fished. Using bubblegum Fin-S, I proceeded to nail rat after rat. Almost all were 18-22", and only one blue that probably went about 5lbs. I lost count around 20, with 7 fish on 7 casts. Just as I thought it was fun to C&R these little guys on very light gear, I hooked a screamer. 15 minutes later I had a 32" 14lb bass at boatside, my biggest of the season. Hooked a 28" on the next cast and left with very tired arms. Sometimes, it's very satisfying not to share!


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

nice job HOTW !


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HelpOnTheWay!

Both the Fisherman and New Jersey Angler featured articles about catching large weakies on the west side of the bay (Oyster Creek and Double Creek channels, and BB through BI buoys.) Might explain the crowds you encountered.

Those were some pretty big rats! Hell, anything over 18 inches is a schoolie in my book. I use to travel all the way to Connecticut for action like that. Nice to hear that the schoolies are plentiful along the coast (fisheries biologists are still worried about the scarcity of schoolies in Delaware Bay.) I think the slot fish is going to be taken away, if it hasn't been already.

Didn't anyone tell you that using a boat is cheating? This here is PIERANDSURF.COM, not DECKANDHANDRAIL.COM! (OK, so I'm a little jealous.... )


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

I know, but my casts kept falling 20 yards too short...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HelpOnTheWay!

Yeah, looks like I have to start practicing for distance again. Went down the basement to dust off my nine footer, but I think I'll be better off starting from scratch....


----------

